# Yawning Cat Photo Thread



## NebraskaCat

I know it's been done before, but not for a few years and just in the last few months I've seen some cute <yawn> pics come up.

So feel free to reply with your own kitty yawn pic.


----------



## CatMonkeys

Great idea! Yawning cats are so adorable.


----------



## NBrazil

Artemis yawning.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=24714&stc=1&d=1376360845


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Awwww! So cute! You know... I dont think I've ever seen Munch yawn...


----------



## snowy

I am never able to take a pict of ET yawning, those picts are really cute. Will keep trying though, lol.


----------



## JungliBillis

my lioness roaring










not to be confused with yawning...


----------



## marie73

Cleo would prefer that I call this her American Idol tryout (but, yes, it's a yawn).


----------



## NOLAKitties

Hi this is the ferocious Ponyo...


----------



## 0ozma

I think he was just cleaning up after eating, but lets say he was yawning!


----------



## TinyPaws

Molly yawn!!


----------



## cat face

I'd like to make a motion to BAN Tiny Paws from posting any more Molly pictures!!! :idea
The sugar levels of sweetness bust any level known to humans!

I can't take any more <waaahhh>:crying
That 'yawn' picture just about sent me into a diabetic coma!:shock:

rcat


----------



## snowy

ok, finally got it after a long wait with hp.

ET: "_most of your kitties have nice white teeth good enough for a CET advert, how about mine? meowww...._"


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pawpaw

Vanilla yawns XD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73

I think Vanilla was commenting on the smell of the sandals..... :grin: 

Vanilla is adorable, even when yawning.


----------



## pawpaw

marie73 said:


> I think Vanilla was commenting on the smell of the sandals..... :grin:
> 
> Vanilla is adorable, even when yawning.


LOL XD this one out of topic but let me show you something...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

This is little Lisbeth caught in a full on yawn a day or two after she came to us. Believe it or not, she was 6-8 weeks old .... only weighed 180gms though :sad:


----------



## pkbshrew

And Mme Coco .... nuff said!


----------



## marie73

pawpaw said:


> LOL XD this one out of topic but let me show you something...


That's so wrong!!!!! :grin:

OMG! These cute cats are killing me!

I'm planning a trip to New Zealand. Not to steal Lisbeth. Nope, not at all.


----------



## cat face

marie73 said:


> That's so wrong!!!!! :grin:
> 
> OMG! *These cute cats are killing me!*
> 
> *I'm planning a trip to New Zealand. Not to steal Lisbeth. Nope, not at all*.


They're killing me too, marie!

You get Lisbeth and I'll snag Molly, it's a moral imperative. :wiggle


----------



## tezster

Here's one of Newt


----------



## TinyPaws

cat face said:


> I'd like to make a motion to BAN Tiny Paws from posting any more Molly pictures!!!


lol ! She is a sweetie isn't she little wonder how she completely has hubby wrapped around her tiny paws!


----------



## JungliBillis

So funny how they all look like they're singing their hearts out


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I don't know if Murphy was trying to yawn or scare me!


----------



## Lotu

This is Decimal (Deci) yawning with sister Delta in the background. I think it looks like she is laughing at a joke.


----------



## Catlover Danielle

This is such a cute thread! I giggled all the way through, great pics and BEAUTIFUL kitties. I will try and get some of my bugs


----------



## thch8

I'm impressed people are able to capture the yawn. Or, it could just mean that the kitty was enjoying a really good yawn that lasted a little while.

Did anyone read the research that talked about why dogs yawn when a human does.
We all know they're contagious, but yawns can spread from human to DOGS too: Scientists discover more evidence that canines really are man's best friend | Mail Online

I wonder if kitties do the same thing for similar reasons. Any opinions?


----------



## dt8thd

YES!  I have been wondering about this for _ages_! I've tried to test contagious yawning with my cats, but I have, thus far, been unable to draw any solid conclusions. It has worked a few times, but I don't know whether that has to do with yawns being contagious or me being boring.


----------



## CatMonkeys

I'm not sure about cats, but seeing all this yawns in this thread is making ME yawn!


----------



## pawpaw

For me i took pictures after she wake in morning or from nap. She usually yawn a few times after she wakes xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

marie73 said:


> That's so wrong!!!!! :grin:
> 
> OMG! These cute cats are killing me!
> 
> I'm planning a trip to New Zealand. Not to steal Lisbeth. Nope, not at all.


One more Lisbeth moment for you ... She's our special wee girl for sureness!
Then








and now ...


----------



## marie73

Stunning!


----------



## MowMow

209398_1760203518990_1529780_o by KrisMowBook, on Flickr


----------



## camskyw

I'm going to sit with my phone all evening and see if I can get any Lucky yawn pictures!!! lol 

And Deci does look like she is laughing at a Delta joke. Too cute!!!


----------



## dt8thd

Er, I hope this doesn't show up as large in my post as it is in the "reply" frame; I can't figure out how to make it smaller.

Yawning Ramona kitten!


----------



## pkbshrew

dt8thd said:


> er, i hope this doesn't show up as large in my post as it is in the "reply" frame; i can't figure out how to make it smaller.
> 
> Yawning ramona kitten!


tttoooooooooooo cute for words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thch8

dt8thd said:


> YES!  I have been wondering about this for _ages_! I've tried to test contagious yawning with my cats, but I have, thus far, been unable to draw any solid conclusions. It has worked a few times, but I don't know whether that has to do with yawns being contagious or me being boring.


Well, the research conducted the test when a human genuinely yawns versus 'fake' yawns. They said the doggies reacted to the genuine yawns and not so much with the fake yawns. So, I wonder if your kitty might react differently if she catches you doing one of those from the gut yawns


----------



## thch8

dt8thd said:


> Er, I hope this doesn't show up as large in my post as it is in the "reply" frame; I can't figure out how to make it smaller.
> 
> Yawning Ramona kitten!


That's just ridiculous cuteness! Such a happy yawn!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Nope... now that I'm looking for it, I still haven't seen Munch yawn... maybe this has aomething to do with him not sleeping... Lol


----------



## pkbshrew

Mme Coco watching Miss Effie mid yawn and wondering what the heck is going on!


----------



## annegirl

TigerLily Yawn


----------



## Hyper_cat_lady91

Can't get the yawn but have a cute after and pre yawn of smudge








And stitch after


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dt8thd

That photo of Mow Mow makes me yawn continuously for as long as I spend looking at it! 



thch8 said:


> Well, the research conducted the test when a human genuinely yawns versus 'fake' yawns. They said the doggies reacted to the genuine yawns and not so much with the fake yawns. So, I wonder if your kitty might react differently if she catches you doing one of those from the gut yawns


Hm, yes, I suppose that makes some sense, although anytime I start fake-yawning it invariably turns into real yawning very quickly. Maybe it has to be spontaneous yawning? But, how am I going to test that if I can't control the experiment parameters? Darn. My sample size is clearly too small, but perhaps if I had _more_ cats...


----------



## Hyper_cat_lady91

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dt8thd

Hyper cat lady - Smudge & Stitch are lovely! You can tell that Smudge is having a really great stretch in that first photo just from his facial expression. 

pkbshrew - There's just something about Tortie yawns that makes them extra adorable! I wish I had photos of Miss Autumn yawning-she looks so smiley when she yawns because of her markings. Lol, Mme Coco is like, "Seriously, why are you kicking me in the back right now? Can't you see that I'm trying to sleep on those feet?"

annegirl - What a ferocious tiger yawn. I love when kitty stretches involve separated toes!


----------



## Kylan

9 day old, sleepy kitten!


----------



## Kbbargho

Squee yawn









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kbbargho

Mika yawn








I love yawning cats 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kbbargho

My own little lolcat pic









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis

ROFL! Ace Attorny cat!


----------



## Kbbargho

JungliBillis said:


> ROFL! Ace Attorny cat!


Ha! Got it in one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

Mme Coco says CHEEEEEEEEEEEESE


----------



## Catlover Danielle

Pandora yawning. She was one of my foster kitties who have since been adopted out. It's the only yawning pic I could find, but it's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## pkbshrew

Epic Tortie Yawn compliments of Miss Effie!


----------



## Nell

Hear me roar!


----------



## Lovemychanel

[/URL][/IMG]


)) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

Snapped this of Coco tonight .....


----------



## ellavader

Barnabus yawn


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BartBuzz

*Beacon his first night home.*

He made himself a bed under the bathroom sink. He still goes in there when he wants alone time. He has a mini towel bed under there.


----------



## gizmothecat

pkbshrew said:


> This is little Lisbeth caught in a full on yawn a day or two after she came to us. Believe it or not, she was 6-8 weeks old .... only weighed 180gms though :sad:



OH-MY-SQUEEEEEE that is adorable!!!


----------



## missgeekgirl

Sadie yawning


----------



## pkbshrew

So lady like Sadie!


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere

Emmy having a big yawn:


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere

Found one final picture of my yawning and gravity-defying Merlin:


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Thats hilarious! !!

I did finally get a half yawn from Munch... but it looks like he's talking lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Thats hilarious! !!
> 
> I did finally get a half yawn from Munch... but it looks like he's talking lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It looks like he's putting on a Show at The Comedy Cat Club!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

7cats2dogs said:


> It looks like he's putting on a Show at The Comedy Cat Club!!


Hahaha you're not wrong! Lol sometimes I think that's what he is trying to do! He loves making me laugh!


----------



## NBrazil

*Jessie when she was Marla (foster home)*

Before I got her...

What????

Okay, even when I rotate the picture it doesn't rotate the attachment. Well feh! Turn your head sideways.

So happy the foster parent shared this picture.


----------



## pkbshrew

nbrazil said:


> before i got her...
> 
> What????
> 
> Okay, even when i rotate the picture it doesn't rotate the attachment. Well feh! Turn your head sideways.
> 
> So happy the foster parent shared this picture.


cute cute cute sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## NOLAKitties

Ponyo often begs till she gets bored and sleepy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel

I got one! Well, I have some of Blacky but they've always been from a phone and blurry, not that this one isn't blurry too, but... less so...

It started with a nose kiss...









And, then to a yawn.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Awwww Jasper is adorable!


----------

